# How do I use cake yeast?



## Juanita Ferretti (Dec 20, 2003)

I am making dinner rolls and want to try cake yeast, but I'm not sure how to use it.  Can someone let me know how to use it, and if it is good?


----------



## Atomic Jed (Dec 20, 2003)

Hello Juanita! I have seen cake yeast on a cooking show a long time ago. I have never used it though. I sugguest you test to see if it is "active" by breaking off a small portion and putting it in lukewarm water with a pinch of sugar. Look for bubbles. If you see them, it should be ok to use. Do you have a recipe that calls for "cake yeast"? I hope I helped some!


----------

